

Researchers Hope Bacteria From Toxic Mining Pit Can Help Fight Cancer [2007] - iamwil
http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/magazine/15-09/ff_lagoon?currentPage=all

======
ilkhd2
And, on the other hand bacteria from Intoxicated Miner's Spit can be
carcinogenic.

